
Big Tech Embraces New Cold War Nationalism - fforflo
https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/08/27/china-tech-facebook-google/
======
raxxorrax
> Yet despite these nefarious practices, both tech giants have cunningly
> marketed themselves as champions for progressive values

You have to be quite naive to believe that. Since Google does employ some
smart people, maybe computer science education is too vertical. Sometimes
passion for tech is abused of course.

"We have to support the Pentagon because of China"

Yes, yes, if Google doesn't do it, someone worse would come around. Same
naivete and the same paranoia for the foundation of the cold war. Good
article, although

> an international internet with democratically agreed-on oversight is needed

is not really the solution at all. Oversight is the problem here in the first
place.

